# OSSv4 Oddity



## noz (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know if this is weird or not, I'm hoping someone with more experience can help me understand what's going on as I'm still new to FreeBSD.

This is what dmesg shows for my sound hardware with snd_hda_load="YES" in /boot/loader.conf.


```
$ dmesg | egrep -i "audio|hd"
hdac0: <Intel 82801JI High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfdff8000-0xfdffbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20100226_0142
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #2: Realtek ALC885
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC885 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0
```

Sound works fine except in Starcraft 2 (Wine).  I get no sound in-game (fine everywhere else), but I eventually found the solution.

I installed audio/oss (oss-4.2.b2003), added oss_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf, and set mmdevapi to native in winecfg libraries.  Everything works now, but here's what's confusing me...

According to http://manuals.opensound.com/devlists/FreeBSD.html, my sound hardware (Intel High Definition Audio ICH10) isn't supported.  Running ossinfo and osstest seems to confirm it since it doesn't detect any audio devices.  I'm guessing my sound still works because I still have snd_hda_load="YES", but why does OSSv4 fix the SC2 sound issue if it thinks I don't have any audio devices?

Also, when I run xfce4-mixer I now get an error saying GStreamer can't detect any sound devices and that it may be because of missing packages or insufficient permissions.  How do I fix this?  I could comment out oss_enable="YES", but that would disable the sound in SC2.


----------



## phoenix (Aug 11, 2010)

If you uninstall OSSv4, and leave the wincfg setting, does sound work?

Most likely, it was your editing of the WINE configuration that fixed the sound issue.


----------



## noz (Aug 12, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> If you uninstall OSSv4, and leave the wincfg setting, does sound work?



Nope, the sound dies if I disable or uninstall OSSv4.  I think I'm just gonna install SC2 on my windows drive.  The frame rate gets pretty bad and I'm having trouble getting the in-game voice chat to work.


----------



## noz (Aug 12, 2010)

I solved it!  I removed snd_hda_load="YES" from /boot/loader.conf.  It seems that having both the kernel module and the oss port causes some kind of conflict.  xfce4-mixer works now too!


----------

